# Portero electrónico y duda ampliación.



## Gour99 (Ene 2, 2020)

Buenas a todos....

Os cuento:

Tengo un sistema de videoportero Golmar el cual me funciona sin problemas pero he querido ir un poco más allá ampliandolo con un sistema de control de acceso por RFID para la cancela principal. El problema que tengo es que mi instalación lleva una electrocerradura de CA y el conjunto RFID que he comprado utiliza CC por lo que no tengo muy claro cuales serían los pasos para poder fusionarlos.

La fuente de alimentación del conjunto nuevo es esta:







Podría alguien aclararme cómo debería hacer la instalación?

Gracias por adelantado.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2020)

Con la tensión DC accionas la bobina de un pequeño relé cuyos contactos activarán la AC , es todo


----------



## Gour99 (Ene 2, 2020)

Buenas tardes de nuevo y ante todo gracias por la respuesta....

Entiendo lo que me dices pero no sé como llevarlo a la práctica..... Sería simplemente conectar como el esquema de arriba y daría igual que la electrocerradura fuera AC o DC ya que esta lleva una bobina incorporada??? O te refieres a que interponga un relé de por medio entre la FA y la electrocerradura?

Gracias de nuevo.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2020)

Con los cables que irían a la cerradura (+NO y -COM) accionas la bobina de un relé de 12 Vdc.


----------



## Gour99 (Ene 2, 2020)

Ok, gracias.... Entiendo que tengo que intercalar un relé entre la cerradura y la fuente como comentaba antes...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 2, 2020)

Con los 12 Vdc accionas un relé de 12 Vdc , con los contactos del relé accionas lo AC , entre la fuente AC y la cerradura AC ya existentes


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 3, 2020)

Estas seguro que salen 12 voltios desde COM, NC y NO?

Segun esta imagen tiene un rele, que corresponde a eso, comun, normalmente cerrado y normalmente abierto



https://m.dhgate.com/product/cdt-high-quality-k80-power-supply-control/442022851.html

Puede que internamente esté conectado a los 12 voltios, pero...


----------



## Gour99 (Ene 3, 2020)

Estoy seguro..... Medido con el polimetro y efectivamente salen 12v, del "NO" salen constante excepto cuando excito el "Lector RFID" que corta la corriete, y del "NC" solo salen cuando excito el "Lector RFID". ten en cuenta que para excitar el electroiman de la cerradura debe llevar voltaje, y la electrocerradura se conecta directamente a esos pines...

Saludos y Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 3, 2020)

Perfecto, entonces lo que expuso @DOSMETROS es lo mas correcto y facil de implementar.


----------

